
Have yourself some Raspberry Pi - ColinWright
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/Have+yourself+some+Raspberry+Pi
======
iamjustlooking
I dont think it's fair to dismiss OLPC and talk about how this will be better
for third world children. Yes this is $25 but you still need to connect it to
an input as well as HDMI output. Your Raspberry Pi and monitor needs to be
connected to a reliable and constant electricity source where as the OLPC is
battery powered with an integrated screen. I know that all these things can be
solved but then you have to take into account that the $25 cost will start to
increase.

